#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Zwerchfellbruch op sinnvoll? >

## Jans5

Hallo ich bin erst 17 jahre und leide schon extrem unter Reflux :Sad: . Gehe deswegen nicht mehr viel fort und fühle mich sozial abgeschieden :Cry: . Ab wie vielen Jahren kann man eine Op machen und ist diese sinnvoll :Huh?: ? Tretten heutzutage auch noch so viele Komplikationen bzw Nebenwirkungen auf oder ist man danach berschwerdefrei? Kann bei körperlicher belastung bzw Sport da danach wieder was reissen? Betreibe nähmlich Kickboxing als Hobby und bewege mich schon sehr ruckartig und das ganze belastet das dann schon etwas. Medikamente helfen zwar ein bisschen aber ich habe starke Nebenwirkungen davon und will diese nicht mein ganzes Leben nehmen. Danke jetzt schon für die Antworten.

----------


## Baerchen

Hallo! Bin 2004 an einer Zwerchfellhernie (Funduplikatio) operiert worden. War dann nach einer Zeit auch alles prima. Das Sodbrennen ist auch bis heute fast vollständig verschwunden. Es war früher so schlimm das ich im sitzen schlafen musste. war schon echt furchtbar. Leider muss ich mir im nachhinein eingestehen das es dann doch nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt. Bei der OP wurden Magennerven verletzt und ich kann immer schlechter essen. Es fing mit furchtbar stinkendem Aufstoßen an, dann waren es Magenentleerungsstörungen und nun ist es eine vollständige Magenlähmung (Gastroparese). Das geht jetzt über drei Jahre so und nun sucht meine behandelnde Ärztin gerade einen Chirurgen der mir einen Magenschrittmachen tranplantieren soll. Leider ist das wohl auch nicht so einfach, diese Dinger wreden meistens nur bei Adipositas zum Abnehmen einge"baut". Also, mein Rat wäre so lange wie es geht mit Medikamenten aushalten, du bist noch so jung. Viel Glück und Kraft, liebe Grüße
Anke

----------


## Carlos

Hallo, ich bin 45 und bin heute aus dem KH entlassen worden. Ich habe meine zweite Fundoplikatio OP jetzt innerhalb von 10 Jahren hinter mir. Natürlich ist es kein Zuckerschlecken, aber es gibt einem das Leben zurück.
Ich bin auf Deinen Beitrag / Frage gestoßen, als ich mir vor einiger Zeit selbst die Frage gestellt habe, ob ich die zweite (schwierigere OP als die erste) machen lassen soll. Ich habe die Antwort die Du bekommen hast gelesen und kann dem nicht beipflichten. Natürlich ist es so daß wenn der Vagusnerv verletzt wird am liebsten alles Rückgänig machen möchte. Das ginge mir eben so. Aber das sind die Risiken einer solchen OP. Soll jetzt überhaupt nicht überheblich klingen, ich hatte auch wahnsinnige Angst daß eine der möglichen Komplikationen auftreten. Aber da sind eben auch die Zeiten mit den Beschwerden, die in der Regel nicht weniger werden sondern mehr. Das wichtigste ist sicherlich, daß man in Hände kommt, die das ganze nicht zum ersten mal machen. Ich habe Gott sei danke solche Hände gefunden und bin dafür sehr dankbar. Gewisse Dinge wie das Kickboxen sind sicherlich nicht mehr empfehlenswert. Das kann ich Dir gerade jetzt nach meiner zweiten OP sagen. ich habe villeicht letztes Jahr etwas beim MTB übertrieben und einige Marathon mit gefahren. Das werde ich zukünftig sein lassen. Ich kann Dir nur sagen daß ich es auf jeden Fall wieder machen würde.
Wenn Du noch im Forum bist, dann kann ich Dir gerne noch näheres dazu ausführen.

----------


## Traudl

Hallo Anke meine Schwester wurde operiert und sie ist überglücklich, endlich wieder essen und trinken was man möchte. Bei mir ist es leider nicht möglich da der Bruch zu klein ist. Ich muß weiterhin mit den Medikamenten leben.

----------

